# At-home Skin/Bodycare Recipes



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

If so what do you use? I'm interested in masques especially...


----------



## Krystle (May 3, 2005)

I just tried the aspirin mask last night and it rocked!!  I talked DH into doing it with me and we were both impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All it is is: 8-10 uncoated aspirin and enough water for them to dissolve in.  PUt it on...leave it for 20-30 min. and voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My face was soooo smooth afterwards.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

THX!

I never heard of this and so...I have to try it!


----------



## medvssa (May 8, 2005)

I do my own lip balm, it's the best thing I ever tried. Made with oil and beeswax and honey and some other things


----------



## Gleep (May 29, 2005)

Oh wow i like the sound of that asprin mask, i'll give that a try tomorrow morning i think i'm going to make tomorrow a pampering day having joined this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just come accross so many great tips


----------



## kaddy (May 30, 2005)

anything against blackheads?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2006)

Have a homemade skincare, bodycare, or haircare recipe you simply love? Share them here! Sometimes homemade is simply the best way to go.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2006)

*The Perfect Aspirin Masque*

Get fresh, smooth new skin with this luxurious calming and clarifying aspirin-yogurt facial, or full-body scrubby masque. Mix good plain live-culture yogurt with plain, unbuffered, uncoated aspirin in the proportions you prefer, or start with mine:

Facial masque ~ 1/2 shot glass yogurt + 10 aspirin tablets
Full body masque ~ 1/2 to 1 cup yogurt + 50 to 100 aspirin tablets

Let the aspirin soak in the yogurt for a few minutes. It will dissolve easily.
Stir it around briskly, creating a smooth, creamy, but grainy consistency.

For the face, smoothe it on gently and massage lightly. Relax for 5-15 minutes, then rinse with lukewarm water. You may also use a vibrating pulse facial applicator. If you have rough patches, focus on massaging the grains in there.

For the body, fill a tub with warm water, then massage the masque all over vigorously, focusing on any rough or dry areas. When you've covered everything well enough to feel a tingle all over from the grains of aspirin, relax in the warm water and read a magazine for half an hour while your skin benefits from the extended gently acidic soak. This is also good for preventing yeast infections.

If you are allergic or sensitive to aspirin or
any salicylates, please do not use this formula.

If you are vegan, or allergic to milk, you may substitute any good unscented moisturizer you already use, or a neutral lotion such as Cetaphil, or even applesauce. Experiment with small amounts to see what you like best.

Using the best yogurt and the biggest bottle of generic aspirin available, this home spa treatment runs about $5 for four full body & facial applications, or 16 to 32 facial masques.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2006)

*Emergen-C Facial Treatment*

This is good for soothing inflamed skin, clearing up and preventing blemishes, moisturizing, balancing oil, countering sun damage, and refining the skin's texture.

Emergen-C is a vitamin C supplement drink mix available at most health supplements stores, and at many supermarkets and drugstores.

Take one packet of Emergen-C Lite, empty it into your palm.
Add a spoonful-sized glob of any good, neutral lotion--
try Kiss My Face, Cetaphil, or Alba, anything hypoallergenic.
Add a dash of jojoba oil, if you wish.

Mix this, and apply the foaming mixture to your face, wet or dry.

Relax, wait five to fifteen minutes, then rinse thoroughly.

Moisturize as usual.

(Do a test patch for this prior to a full treatment, some skin may react poorly to the concentration of Ascorbic acid)


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2006)

*Deep Moisturizing Hair Masque*

1 small can coconut milk (the size of a tomato paste can is sufficient)
1/4 cup honey
3 T almond or olive oil

whisk together until blended well. Apply to hair, working in until all hair is coated. Wrap hair up in plastic wrap and warm towel. Let sit as long as your like- I leave it for 1/2 hour or so.

rinse with a light conditioner only, no shampoo


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2006)

*Jojoba oil and Baking soda*

Jojoba oil is a liquid wax, very similar in composition to
sebum, human skin oil. Thus it dissolves condensed sebum, and
promotes free flow of the oil from the pores.

I use it in everything- added to Olay Sensitive Skin moisturizing
cream (stir about a tablespoon in briskly with a new, clean stick),
to baking soda for an exfoliating scrub, and to my Emergen-C vitamin
C masque. You can use jojoba by itself as a moisturizer, just a few
drops spread on wet skin - but I've found it works better for me
mixed in with my hypoallergenic moisturizer. It blends easily.

To scrub with baking soda, make a paste of baking soda, a dash of
jojoba oil, and a little water. Work it gently around your skin,
focusing on blocked areas. Rinse with warm water. Don't overdo
this - it's just to open up some of the blockages, to start prior to cleansing or other treatments.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Brown sugar mixed with virgin coconut oil is a great body scrub, and soooo yummy too! If you don't have coconut oil, which is generally available at most health food stores, you can always use olive oil.

Olive oil (extra virgin) can also be used as a cleansing oil, very much the same way one uses Shu Uemura cleansing oils etc.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 17, 2006)

*coconut bath*

For less than the price of a fancy bath bomb, you can have a tub full of creamy white, deep-moisturizing, naturally coconut-scented water.

Open one can of coconut milk and dissolve it under running hot water. Relax. Something about this is much more softening than oil by itself - maybe it's the emulsion?

Don't, obviously, do this if you're allergic to coconut.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 17, 2006)

*Hamantaschen-scented Body Scrub*

1 cup poppy seeds
enough raw honey to moisten the poppy seeds
to a pleasant consistency, a thick paste

1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon lemon extract


Mix these together and put the compound in a pretty jar.

After soaking yourself in a warm bath or shower, use a scoop of this in circular motions all over your wet skin to exfoliate and to increase circulation. Then shower it off thoroughly. You can make a facial version of it by leaving out the cloves, cinnamon, and lemon extract, or by just adding a tiny pinch of cloves and a few drops of lemon along with the vanilla. Use it very gently on the face, and don't stress the skin around the eyes.

If you are sensitive to the spices or the lemon, leave them out. The vanilla alone should be fine.

If you are at all allergic or sensitive to opiates or honey, do not use this.

If you are kinky or hungry, yes, this body scrub is completely edible.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 17, 2006)

*Vanilla Jojoba Oil*

This is one of the best formulas I've ever fallen into.

It's super simple, but you'll be shocked and amazed at how fabulous it is. If you like vanilla at all, I mean.

Take one big bottle of cold-pressed jojoba oil, I use 8 ounces.
cut up one vanilla bean into small chunks, and split them.

Toss the vanilla bean chunks into the jojoba oil and put the bottle away in a safe, cool place for at least a month before you touch it. The longer you store it, the stronger it will get. Mmmmmm.

Then you'll have vanilla-scented jojoba oil to use wherever you normally use jojoba oil. A great body moisturizer, it's gentle enough to use on the face. Mix it with Emergen-C for a facial masque which smells like cake. Use it as a base for your own perfume oil blends. Use it as an overnight oil treatment for hands, with cotton gloves.


----------



## alysia (May 6, 2006)

my fav lip exfoliater: Sugar + Olive oil, scrub in an than rinse, makes them soo soft.


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

I add a bit of bicarbonate soda/baking soda to my creamy cleanser to make a scrub. It's extremely effective. 

I use household vinegar diluted in a cup of water to rinse through my hair immediately after dying it blonde (as soon as I've rinsed the dye out basically). It takes out that chemical stink! Any vinegar smell will disappear once hair is dry.

For pimples - try making a paste out of salt and water. Apply to pimple and leave for as long as possible. It will really help shrink it!


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 13, 2006)

*homemade face scrub?*

I've heard mixing oatmeal and hunny is good... but i don't know how many parts of each...

any other at home stuff for skin care?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

google it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Ingredients  


2 Tbsp. ground oats 
2 tsp. brown sugar 
2 Tbsp. aloe vera 
1 tsp. lemon juice 



The Instructions  

Mix all ingredients in a clean bowl until you have a smooth paste. Gently massage onto damp skin, and rinse off with warm water. You can triple the recipe for a fantastic smoothing body treatment.

Ground Oats: use rolled oats and a clean coffee grinder or blender to grind the flakes to a fine powder



oatmeal + brownsugar. )


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 13, 2006)

Try this on LJ:

http://community.livejournal.com/beauty101/2296575.html


----------



## Life In Return (Jun 13, 2006)

I mix olive oil and salt...


----------



## faifai (Jun 13, 2006)

Try adding a half teaspoon of baking soda to any creamy face cleanser. This exfoliates extremely well while maintaining a smooth texture, so you don't have poky things rubbing all over your face.

Another way is to take two uncoated aspirin and put a couple drops of hot water on them till they're mushy. Then mix the mush with any creamy face cleanser you have on hand, wash as normal, and be amazed at how glowy you look after.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks so much guys


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 22, 2006)

*Peach Body Scrub​*

*What you need*
Blender
Plastic Bowl (med-lrg)
Mixing Spoon
Two Towels

*Ingredients*
2 Medium (or three small) peaches, peeled, pitted and sliced
1 cup Brown Sugar
2 Cups Almond Oil (check your local health food store)

*Mixing*
Put your peach slices into your blend and blend on high for about 10 seconds then scoop out the peaches into your bowl. Next add the brown sugar and almond oil, use your spoon to mix it together until it is well blended

*To Use*
Ok this is a bit different then some scrubs for pay attention.
Take the bowl into your bathroom and get in the shower, but *DO NOT* turn on the water. Apply the scrub like normal, moving it in a up-down motion. *DO NO USE ON FACE*. You will know that your done scrubbing once the sugar dissolves. Rinse off in the shower and get it all off your skin, but avoid using soap. When your finished *blot* skin dry, and your done!


Any leftovers should be thrown away.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2006)

*Naturally beautiful *

I love making my own beautifying treatments! You can come up with some amazing things just by playing around with whats in your fruit bowl and fridge.

Try making a strawberry and yoghurt mask by mixing mashed berries and yoghurt together with a little honey. Leave on for 15 mins then rinse with warm water.

Troubled scalp? You can try mixing the juice of a ginger root with apple cider vinegar with a bit of warm sesame oil. Rub it in with your fingertips and cover with a warm towel. Leave it on for at least an hour then shampoo as normal. 

I use undiluted apple cider vinegar as a toner twice a day and also as a hair rince for after I shampoo! I buy it pre-mixed with honey from my local supermarket. 

For a night cream I apply pure shea butter to my face. I've got oily skin and it might seem like a bad idea but by morning I've got the softest skin with no extra oiliness or breakouts. Shea butter also works wonders for my hair. I rub a good portion in after I wash my hair for softness and lustre.

An old fashioned steam is also easy! My mom taught me this. Fill your basin with boiled water. You can apply a few drops of your favorite essential oils or add some rose or orange blossom water if you like. Lean over the basin so that your face is in contact with the steam and cover your head and the basin with a towel. Breathe in and relax for 10 mins.

Here is a link to one of my favorite sites for do it yourself tips and recipes. There are tons of great recipes and tips 





http://www.care2.com/channels/lifestyle/self


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

OMG FAVORITE THREAD EVER. LOVE IT. SO MUCH HELPFUL NATURAL BODYCARE ADVICE. love the one about jojoba oil and vanilla! i am gunna try that one and bottle it up in little bottles as gifts. i have always had a fondness for mixing up my own recipes (money saving, and who needs all the chemicals?). a special thanks to martygreene... awesome recipes! if anyone has a few more i'd love to hear them!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 31, 2007)

I made a bowl of cold oatmeal and put some honey in it to make it sticky, keep it on for 5 mins and wash it off. It works as an awesome exfoliator!  Make sure you moisturize after though!!!!!!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 5, 2007)

I like to make this;

- brown sugar
- olive oil
-a touch of honey
- baking soda
- lemon juice

Its great


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 9, 2007)

In case you missed it on the livejournal page, you can make homemade Biore strips using one tablespoon plain gelatin and one and a half tablespoons milk in a small bowl.  Microwave for 10 seconds on high.  Let it cool a little and spread a thin layer over your face.  When it dries (it turns very stiff) peel off.  Yes, you can see the icky stuff just like with the Biore strips.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Aug 11, 2007)

My neighbors swear by this, but I have yet to try it - Facial Cleanser/Masque. It calms skin that is starting to break-out (even hormonal breakouts!)

2 pts honey
1 pt cinammon
1 pt nutmeg

If you need more exfoliation, add more nutmeg. Blend into a paste and the smear on face, wait for 10 min or so and then rinse off.


----------



## anns (Aug 12, 2007)

I have tried a cinnamon and honey mask, it's tasty LOL.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

A favourite body scrub of mine is simply olive oil and salt. But you could add a drop or two of an essential oil of your choice. I've mixed lemon and honey in with it before and it's the shizz. I love using it. Makes your skin amazingly soft and smooth.

Also a Yogurt, strawberries and oats face mask is awesome as well. My next venture is to experiemnt is avocado masks and mixing my own clay and food combo mask. I shall post back with results. 

If I want to get  any particularly strong smells out of my hair I use half a lemon and rub it over my hair and it works really well.

Olive oil in general is great for intensive moisturizing the skin. I use it on my hands mainly but I also smooth it over legs once I've shaved them. I plan on making up my own shaving oil using it as a base at some point. Again I'll get back with results.

If anyone wants a recipe for making your own bath salts then let me know and I'll post it.

Also I plan on buying some glycerin and experiementing with that in masks and scrubs


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 10, 2007)

I have just bought some shea butter and I made a supermoisturizing cream with that, jojoba oil, apricot seed oil and safflower oil. Boy does that keep the winter flakes away from my face! Just put the mixing jar in a heated pan full of water so that the shea butter melts and the grainy texture disappears, making all the oils mix together. 

I love the pure honey mask - smoothens my skin and minimizes pores. Aspirin mask rocks too!


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Emergen-C Facial Treatment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_ 
Emergen-C is a vitamin C supplement drink mix available at most health supplements stores, and at many supermarkets and drugstores.
_

 



THIS STUFF IS AMAZING! I drink at least one packet EVERY day and I've yet to be sick this fall yet!!!


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mashing up fresh banana and doing it as a mask is a pore tightener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my two cents


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I heartily second the yogurt and honey mask. The lactic acid in the yogurt softens skin while the honey moisturizes. I put a few drops of EVOO in as well.

I just use baking soda plain as a face and body scrub. Just pour it in my palm in the shower, maybe add some shower gel (maybe not) and scrub away.


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

I sometimes add baking soda to my shampoo to remove the product build up from my hair.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_In case you missed it on the livejournal page, you can make homemade Biore strips using one tablespoon plain gelatin and one and a half tablespoons milk in a small bowl.  Microwave for 10 seconds on high.  Let it cool a little and spread a thin layer over your face.  When it dries (it turns very stiff) peel off.  Yes, you can see the icky stuff just like with the Biore strips._

 
Does this work better than actual Biore pore strips? cause i didnt think they worked well and i also read some bad reviews of them.. I really liek the idea though..i have terrible blackheads on my nose!


----------



## AlleyCat87 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_
Olive oil (extra virgin) can also be used as a cleansing oil, very much the same way one uses Shu Uemura cleansing oils etc._

 
oooh does this really work? 

i've just run out of my MAC cleansing oil and i am SO poor atm...


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

for those with dehydrated skin, try this (tested)!

after your basic regimen, apply a coin size amount of glycerin on you face. just massage it in and leave it over night. the next morning your skin will feel smooth, supple and absolutely hydrated. glycerin is a humectant which means it attracts moisture from the environment to the skin. after having the glycerin on your face for awhile, you may actually feel your skin getting "wet". glycerin can be found in practically any drugstore at a very very low price. so, give it a try!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

Glycerin does work, it is added to a lot of cosmetics to give them "slip". It also is non comedogenic. 
I mix my aspirin mask w/ eggwhite. Careful with the honey-don't use it if you are allergic to bees.
MCCain's coarse Irish oatmeal is a kick ass exfoliater. It's also a great thing to eat to keep your intestines nice and healthy.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 29, 2008)

i make a fantastic body scrub using:

Rice
Sea Salt
Brown Sugar
raw Sugar

grind in a spice grinder (but don't make it too fine!)
put into an airtight jar... Oh and the amounts vary, make sure rice is the dominant ingredient though.

anyway, scrub on any really dry areas of skin whilst in the shower or bath, leave on for 30 seconds and then rinse off. voila! soft skin! make sure not to get any water into the jar!

you can also put almonds in but use it quickly if you do so that they don't go bad


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 29, 2008)

Instead of dissolving aspirin in water for the aspirin mask, I dissolve them in Witch Hazel, which is about 2-3 dollars for a huge bottle at the pharmacy.  Witch Hazel is an amazing natural toner, and it helps with redness.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

GREAT thread, thanks to everyone!


----------



## christal24 (Mar 11, 2008)

for inflammation, eczema rashes, or just dryness I use *1:1 mix of cinnamon and honey*.  It really hydrates and clears the wounds right up. I leave it on for hrs when I get a rash.  But you can just leave on for like 15 mins.  Wash off with warm water and then your face is super soft!

If your using it cuz you have a rash then leave it on for longer, initial feeling=stinging and urge to take it off, DON'T this means its working and that your fluid wounds are mixing with the honey releasing  H+ acting as an antiseptic.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christal24* 

 
_for inflammation, eczema rashes, or just dryness I use *1:1 mix of cinnamon and honey*.  It really hydrates and clears the wounds right up. I leave it on for hrs when I get a rash.  But you can just leave on for like 15 mins.  Wash off with warm water and then your face is super soft!

If your using it cuz you have a rash then leave it on for longer, initial feeling=stinging and urge to take it off, DON'T this means its working and that your fluid wounds are mixing with the honey releasing  H+ acting as an antiseptic._

 
ooh!! I should try that! I used to use that mixture for acne scars... it kinda didn't work too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 perhaps it'll work on my eczema!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 13, 2008)

For a simple toner, you can just mist chamomile or rose hydrosol on your face. I obtain hydrosols at Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices, teas & essential oils. Extremely reasonable prices for organic hydrosols for even less than a drugstore brand of toner. Hydrosols offer the same properties as the more expensive essential oil counterpart for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 14, 2008)

For a nice facial mask:
1/4c baby oatmeal or just small instant oatmeal
2 tbsp coconut milk or regular milk
1 tbsp honey
1/8c sugar
*flour if it's not thick enough

mix it all together, massage into your face an let sit for 5-10 mins
This mask should be applied at least twice a week for full effectiveness. It makes your skin amazingly soft and smoother for makeup application.

Note: the portions i have given aren't rly exact, i usually just add things as i see fit. just make sure the mask is thick enough to stay on your face; you may need to take away some liquids or add more...

^_^


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jezzy* 

 
_I sometimes add baking soda to my shampoo to remove the product build up from my hair._

 
Me too! My hairdresser told me about it.

I read an article online about a Pepto Bismol mask--it said it has the same salycylic acid as expensive facial peels, but since it includes ingredients to buffer the stomach, it's much gentler to your face. So I tried it the other night & it really worked! I just patted it all over my clean face with a cotton ball, let it sit for 3 or 4 minutes til it started to dry & get tight, then washed it off with soap and a soft washcloth...awesome! My skin felt amazingly soft and smooth with no dull dead skin look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't do it every day, but for me twice a week should do the trick.


----------



## hollytron (Jul 13, 2008)

A lot of these sound fantastic, but what the heck does aspirin do exactly to the skin? I mean, most of the stuff is self-explanatory (strawberries contain the highest amount of vitamin C, a great antioxident for the skin, etc.), but I don't think I'm getting the aspirin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I have eczema really, really, really, supremely bad in the late winter/early spring. My body I keep under control with a medicated cream my doctor gives me, but I CAN NOT use that on my face... I am totally gonna try some of these with high hopes! My blotchy, itchy, flaky skin needs your help!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2008)

......


----------



## hollytron (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Aspirin is salicylic acid, same thing as in many blemish treatments without all the added gunk, far cheaper as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That makes sense; I hardly break out (T-Zone occasionally), let alone the tricks of the trade to treat these. I do however get razor bumps pretty easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think that some variant involving aspirin and natural ingredients may help the bikini line if used after shaving?


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollytron* 

 
_That makes sense; I hardly break out (T-Zone occasionally), let alone the tricks of the trade to treat these. I do however get razor bumps pretty easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think that some variant involving aspirin and natural ingredients may help the bikini line if used after shaving?_

 
It could.  Here are the ingredients for *Tend Skin*:  Isopropyl Alcohol, Water (reverse osmosis), Propylene Glycol, Acetylsalicylate, Glycerin, Cyclomethicone

Aspirin is the fourth ingredient.  It's basically a solution of rubbing alcohol, purified water, aspirin, and a few extras added to make it feel good on the skin.  If you are going to experiment with it try small batches and test patch, especially in that area!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## smh28 (Jul 28, 2008)

I use a few tablespoons of liquid honey and 3 or 4 aspirin softened with a few drops of water. Mixed together and applied to my face for half an hour. I love it. You get the benefits of the honey and the aspirin, and when you wash it off with a face cloth the aspirin acts as a great exfoliant. Love this. I do it once a week and my skin has never been better.


----------



## nshoren (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some I have read/heard about recently:*

Fade Cream* *(lighten age spots and sun damaged upper chest) -* Mix the juice of 1 lemon, 1 lime, 2 tablespoons of honey, and 2 ounces of plain yogurt. Gently massage into each spot. Use at least once a week.

*Cellulite* - Copy the expensive herbal wraps offered by top spas. Mix 1 cup of corn oil with 1/2 cup of grapefruit juice and 2 teaspoons dried thyme. Massage into hip and thigh area. Cover with plastic wrap to lock in body heat. For extra results, lay a heating pad over each area for about 5 minutes.

*Sunburn -* Add some baking soda to your bath. Or instant oatmeal.

*Glowing skin -* Combine a cup of instant milk powder with 3 drops of almond oil. Add this to your bath. Soak for at least 15 minutes, then using a coarse wash cloth or loofah, rub vigorously to exfoliate dead skin.
*
Preventing and treating stretch marks* - wheat germ oil (available in health food stores)

*Face mask for sensitive skin* - Apply Pepto-Bismol straight from the bottle with a cotton swab. Allow it to dry and rinse with cool water.

*Revitalize and nourish your skin -* Soak whole dried beans or lentils overnight. Mash and add a small amount of honey. Apply over face and neck. Leave it on for about 5 minutes and rinse.

*Oily Skin Mask* - Mash up a ripe tomato and leave it on for 15 to 20 minutes. Rinse with warm water.

*Firming Mask - *Mash up a ripe banana. Add just enough honey to make a soft pulp. Apply over face.


----------



## sunshine16 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

  Also, I have eczema really, really, really, supremely bad in the late winter/early spring. My body I keep under control with a medicated cream my doctor gives me, but I CAN NOT use that on my face... I am totally gonna try some of these with high hopes! My blotchy, itchy, flaky skin needs your help!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Not sure if you've heard of this before, but i used to get eczama as a kid, and a great remedy is buying some knee-high stockings, filling them with about 1/2-1 CUP of oatmeal, and taking it in the bath with you.. when it's wet you can squeeze it and a sort of milk will come out it's sooooooo soothing on eczama, not sure about the face.. but it is just oatmeal, so i really don't see why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH, eczama is a horrible thing to have, so uncomfy!!


----------



## sunshine16 (Sep 26, 2008)

P.s- you have to tie the stocking, so all the oats don't come out. haha


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krystle* 

 
_I just tried the aspirin mask last night and it rocked!!  I talked DH into doing it with me and we were both impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All it is is: 8-10 uncoated aspirin and enough water for them to dissolve in.  PUt it on...leave it for 20-30 min. and voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My face was soooo smooth afterwards._

 
Please be careful with this. Doctors/medical professionals are warning people not to do this mask. The medication is absorbed through your skin, and you can be taking too much in, easily.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 5, 2008)

More tips for eczema:  Try using grapeseed oil!  It worked wonders for me.  Just apply a little bit to the affected area daily.  Also, this isn't a "home recipe" but there is a product called Eczema no more that's a combination of oils that really does the trick.  I don't remember where I bought it, but I remember seeing it on amazon, of all places.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krystle* 

 
_I just tried the aspirin mask last night and it rocked!!  I talked DH into doing it with me and we were both impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All it is is: 8-10 uncoated aspirin and enough water for them to dissolve in.  PUt it on...leave it for 20-30 min. and voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My face was soooo smooth afterwards._

 
You must be really careful with this method cause it can be also quite agressive and it shouldn't be used often.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 13, 2008)

I wasn't all that impressed with the aspirin mask. Maybe it's my skin type? I'm normal to dry and sensitive.

I have two favourite masks, a coffee mask and an oatmeal mask. Sometimes I mix them together. Just take raw oatmeal and either left over coffee grounds or grounds straight from the pack, mix with some water and apply to your face for 15 or so minutes.

I love when I can see an immediate difference with things because I can get really lazy and quit. When I use that mask my skin is instantly improved, smoother, brighter and much more even. It's also a lot firmer!

It's pretty gentle, I use it about twice a week.

I also find really pushing the water and taking fats internally like olive or flax has improved my skin tremendously.


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 27, 2008)

If i remember this correctly lol. It is a moisturising face mask for dry skin.
I hope i remember this one right.

Ok, lets go.

You will need:
Half a banana
1 tea spoon of brown sugar
2 table spoons of Plain yoghurt
1 tea spoon of honey


1. Mash the banana in a bowel till it turns into a pulp
2. Add the plain yoghurt to the mix
3. Then add the brown sugar
4. Finally add the yoghurt and stir it all together

Mmmmm...tastey, at this point try not to eat it lol.

5. Take the mixture and apply it all over your face, leave it for 10-15 minutes then rinse it away with warm water.

Your face should feel fresh and mousturised.

Hope it works for you : ]


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

The asprin facial I must try! :-D


----------



## newtomakeup (Mar 29, 2009)

I use baby oil for both my hair & my body. Just warm the baby oil and if you want you can add the Patchouli essential oil which smells amazing. Add about 5-6 drops and then apply it to the scalp & the hair. This is a amazing treatment for dry hairs. I usually soak them for 2 hours then wash them as usual. These are really good for winter. 

I also use avacado oil for my hair at least once a month. It is suppose to deep condition your hair.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 30, 2009)

I LOVE aspirin mixed with plain yogurt.  My face doesn't get as dried out that way.

I also use niacinamide (vitamin B3) mixed with water and a pea-size glob of cetaphil moisturizer to help fade dark post-acne marks.


----------



## sunshine16 (Apr 5, 2009)

Another method i've been using lately which _really_ works to reduce redness of the skin and it's basically free.

i get some ice cubes, put them in half a sink full of water, then place a microfibre cloth in there.. i then take out the microfibre cloth and squeeze out all the excess water.. i lay down and place it on my face and place two ice-cubes on each of my cheeks over the cloth.

However, be careful.. Never put ice straight on your face as it can damage capillaries if your skin is exposed to temperatures which are too extreme, it should feel cold but not uncomfortably so.

It's really made a huge difference in my skin, i no longer have red cheeks


----------



## Lalai (Apr 26, 2009)

A simple way to make your skin smooth is to mix some yeast and water or milk and then spread it all over your face, let it dry (10-15 min) and then wash off. 

Sugar and olive oil also make a great skin smoothener. Pour some olive oil and sugar on your hand, then rub your hands together spreading the mix all over and after scrubbing your hands for some time, rinse off with warm water. Dab your hands dry with kitchen paper. Your hands will be a little oily after so this is best done just before bed and if you have a pair of cotton gloves for wearing at night, put them on.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Apr 28, 2009)

I went to a japanese supermarket today and bought some very quality matcha green tea Powder, not the regular tea leaves. I heard it will have retain some of the most important part of the tea - the EGCg, which is apparently really good for oily skin as it helps the receptors in the skin to be less sensitive to androgens and DHT which does really nasty stuffs to the skin like oil production and breakouts....

I read a recipe online! Hoping to mash up some of the green tea powder + water and apply on the face like the paste laster tonight. Will post updates soon..


----------



## xladydragon (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, hope no one posted this already.
Avocado Hair Mask!
half or whole avocado, depending on hair length
egg yolk
1 teaspoon of olive oil
Mash and mix it together and apply all over your hair, leave on for 15-30 mins, shampoo and condition as usual.
I had really, horrible, dry hair from swimming and blow drying without protecting my hair, and a bad diet, sleep habit. It was like.. crispy at the end. >_>
i tried this and my hair was smooth as silk!!! But it gets drippy and messy, so you might want to wear old clothes or wrap a towel around you hair with the stuff in.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Avocado makes for an amazing moisture mask. It emediatly brightens your complextion. I love it.

For oily, blemished skin I apply fresh lemon to a cotton pad & apply to my face like a cleanser. Do this in the evening, after you wash & keep it on all night. Lemon will kill any bacteria & speed up the skins recovery. Wake up the following morning with oil-free velvety soft skin. Any blemishes you had the night before, will have gone down. Highly recommend this! I love lemon!


----------



## dimpleyy (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything to treat bacne scars?


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Apple and Honey Face Mask*
​*This recipe is very good for people with oily skin or those prone to acne. *

Ingredients:
1 medium apple
5 tablespoons of honey

Procedure:
1. Finely grate the medium apple into a bowl.
2. Add 5 tablespoons of honey to the grated apple then mix until well combined.
3. Smooth mixture onto face.  Leave it on for 10 minutes.
4. Wash off with cool water.


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 17, 2009)

Tonight I'm going to do an at home hot oil treatment with jojoba oil..I never tries it but I hope it works well..I think I left my hair dye in to long and my hair feels alittle dry..I'll let u all know how that goes


----------



## stacey131 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dimpleyy* 

 
_Anything to treat bacne scars?_

 
 Rub onion on them.


----------



## stacey131 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollytron* 

 
_That makes sense; I hardly break out (T-Zone occasionally), let alone the tricks of the trade to treat these. I do however get razor bumps pretty easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think that some variant involving aspirin and natural ingredients may help the bikini line if used after shaving?_

 

After shaving the bikini area, immediately apply deodorant- the solid kind.  The same properties in deodorant that close your underarm pores, close the hair shaft and help eliminate the razor bumps.  I use a gooey one line secret clinical or Dove...goes on creamier.


----------



## stacey131 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGurly02* 

 
_The aspirin facial I must try! :-D_

 
I get the occasional acne bump on my cheeks when I am stressed. I mash up an aspirin (use the cheap, uncoated kind) mix with enough water to make a paste and put it right on the zit. If it is really gross, I mix it with tea tree oil or even neosporin to keep kill as many bacteria as I can.


----------



## stacey131 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Anyone try Moroccan Hair Oil???*

Am debating buying it


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good body exfoliant

Mix 1 cup brown sugar and about 1/2 cup olive oil (can also use grapeseed, sweet almond, anything you have on hand) and break open one capsule of vitamin E 

mix together and use as a body scrub. DO NOT STORE THIS, use immediately or separate it up into individual use containers and store in the fridge for a short period of time. Once water is introduced to the product (in the shower or just moisture from the bathroom) bacteria will grow.

Works nicely and will not sting like salt scrub if you have a few cuts.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 24, 2009)

*Coffee + Honey Face Scrub*​Absolutely amazing face scrub! I got this idea from Michelle Phan and just changed it around a little. I can't get over how good my skin looks and feels. >_<

I did not do any specific measurements - just went by eye. You will need:

Instant Coffee Crystals or left over coffee grinds 
Honey
Any Kaolin/Clay based powder mask
Fix+ or just some water

Grind coffee crystals with a mortar and pestal until the pieces are finer. Transfer them to a bowl and add a few teaspoons of the clay mask. Add honey until you get a thick paste. 

Now you can spray your face with Fix+ which is what I did or just use moist fingertips to work the mask in circles all over your face. You can wash it off straight away or let the mask sit for 5 minutes. After removing the mask apply your toner, I use Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner and moisturize. I used Biotherm's Hydra-Detox cream.

The result AMAAAZING, glowing skin >_<


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2010)

I always stick the honey jar in my shower after it has started to crystalize.  I use it as a face and body scrub.  It's wonderful!!

  	~Kathleen~

  	http://glossiplicity.blogspot.com


----------



## ra143 (Jan 19, 2011)

my favourite beauty tip....  apply castor oil on eyelashes at night to help them grow fuller, longer, stronger


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jan 19, 2011)

I LOVE the aspirin/honey mask. I leave the mask on for at least 10 mins (but sometimes I just sit on the computer and will leave it on for like an hour).....then I SCRUB it as I am rinsing it off of my face. My face feels super super smooth afterwards, as opposed to the normal little bumps of like blackheads. It feels so good that you want to do it like everyday, but I have heard that you should only do it like twice a week. I prefer to do it on a night when I know that I am going out, so my skin feels extra smooth/clean when I apply a face full of makeup 

	Also I have been using vaseline as a moisturizer on my face. Yes. Vaseline. I do have very oily skin (well I use to before I started doing the OCM-oil cleansing method).....but I have found that using the TINIEST bit of vaseline (like the size of a pea or 2) is a great moisturizer. I make sure to blot my face with a towel afterwards so my face isnt shiny (and it WILL be if you dont).

  	OCM-Oil cleansing method (www.theoilcleansingmethod.com) has seriously changed my life! Hands down.

  	And I know this isnt a recipe or anything, but I have really found that something that makes the world of difference in my skin....tanning. (NO HATERS please!) Tanning def clears up my skin.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 24, 2011)

ra143 said:


> my favourite beauty tip....  apply castor oil on eyelashes at night to help them grow fuller, longer, stronger



 	Joan Crawford recommended a half castor oil and half vaseline mixture to stimulate eyebrow and lashes growth.


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

does anyone have any advice for shrinking pores around my nose and nose area? i try peeling,some cremes,primer befre fundation but nothing helped


----------



## Nicala (May 31, 2011)

ra143 said:


> my favourite beauty tip....  apply castor oil on eyelashes at night to help them grow fuller, longer, stronger



 	I used to do this.. a few days after, I had blurred vision. Ended up needing glasses.


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

it most def wasnt from the castor oil.... i have been doing this for years. I mix castor oil with vitamin E and apply it with a mascara wand too the eye lashes.


----------



## anne082 (Feb 21, 2012)

i've been doing the olive oil and the brown sugar for about a year
  	especially in the winter time. it's great!


----------



## moonkitten (Oct 4, 2012)

*Lips*: I use a mix of honey, olive oil and sugar, I rub it over my lips to exfoliate then wipe away to sugar to leave the rest, it's super moisturising! 

*Face*: I mix a half cup of oats, a half cup of milk and a table spoon of honey for an exfoliator and follow up with plain old sorbolene because I have super sensitive skin.      Also a nice tightening and brightening masque is to just put egg-white all over your face until it dries and then wash away with warm water! 

*Body*: Just sugar and olive oil, it's as simple as that! 

*Hair: *I like to use 2 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil heated for my hot oil treatments and for just a moisturising mask I mix one egg with and avocado and 1tbs of extra virgin olive oil, apply and leave for a half an hour to an hour.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 5, 2012)

coool.. this is a great forum.. i am going to save this page, and i am going to try all these natural recipes at home.. love you guys..!!!


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

Coconut oil for the body, and aspirin mask for the face!


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jul 22, 2014)

MmeSpark said:


> Coconut oil for the body, and aspirin mask for the face!


  Coconut oil FTW!
  I use it for so many things... removing my makeup, moisturing my body (and especially cuticles!), putting it in the ends of my hair after straightening, shaving my legs, and making body scrubs.

  I also love bentonite clay for face masks. You can mix it with anything you want. I personally love water, apple cider vinegar, and a few drops of tea tree oil.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love making body care recipes at home. I love making body scrubs it lessens the cellulite in my skin. Coffee grounds are the best it makes my skin smooth and soft. It also lessens the appearance of my cellulite. Coffee has antioxidants and it is good for the skin.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 2, 2014)

I tried the DIY lip stain. I use lip stains almost everyday, it occured to me, why not do my own lip stain? I searched the net for DIY lip stain method and it brought me to this site, http://goo.gl/HDnKhh. Their methods are simple and easy to follow and the finished product is actually effective.


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 3, 2014)

I usually don't like home recipes as i feel they're messy, but there's a lot of great ideas here, i'll have to give it a try!


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 4, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> I usually don't like home recipes as i feel they're messy, but there's a lot of great ideas here, i'll have to give it a try!


  Homemade recipes is actually fun to do, especially if you found out the your DIY recipe in actually working. Plus, you are sure that the ingredients are safe for your skin because you are the one making you skin care. Good luck on your first recipe.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is bodycare.   125g unrefined shea butter melt in double saucepan and add 1 tablespoon jojoba oil, remove from heat, place in a clean container (that has a lid), but continue stirring occasionally until mixture solidifies again.   Place lid on and store in cool place.   Mine is on my bathroom shelf.   Great and very reasonably priced body, foot & hand cream.  I love shea butter!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

I got a natural Japanese silk facial treatment mask from Essenzza Health and it has three varieties. My current favorite is their anti-aging mask with carrot seed and coconut oil. Coconut oil is a natural moisturizer and it has Vitamin E which is good for the skin while carrot seed has beta carotene which helps prevent premature skin aging like blemishes, wrinkles, pimples, etc.


----------

